# wanted ! bouton de reinitialisation sur powerbook 15"



## pagman (3 Novembre 2005)

Je suis completement planté au démarrage de mon powerbook alu 15" 800 avec la fen^tre noir qui me dit d'appuyer plusieur secondes sur le bouton  de demarrage ou bien sur le bouton de reinitialisation. 
Problème je ne trouve pas ce fichu bouton de reinitialisation !

à l'aide...

pour info je n'arrive pas a démarrer avec le dvd  d'installatio, il m'affiche la meme fenetre


----------



## y&b (3 Novembre 2005)

Bienvenu &#224; toi pagman,
T'as essayer de maintenir le bouton d&#233;marage pendant plusieurs secondes ?


----------



## pagman (4 Novembre 2005)

oui mais rien n'y fait !

j'ai essayé de demarrer avec le dvd d'installation touche c enfoncé mais il ne veut rien savoir.


----------



## rubren (4 Novembre 2005)

Essai ce lien Il y peut être la résolution de ton problème

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=106464


----------

